# 300 Loader



## Langland (May 4, 2009)

I have a 790 tractor with a 300 loader. The loader works great except it will not raise. The hydraulic pump whines, but there is little or no motion when trying to raise the loader. Sometimes it moves about an inch or so. All other functions for the loader work fine. I have tried unconnecting and reconnecting the quick connects to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Langland! Sounds like you may have a blown packing in the control block valve or a problem with the control valve in that circuit for the FEL control block. 

Should this be the case it will require removing and opening up the FEL control valve block to find the problem. Deere makes rebuilt kits for these if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Langland (May 4, 2009)

Thanks! I will look into that. I did notice that one of the couplings was over pressurized and harder than it should have been to remove from the quick connect. I replaced the male end on that hydrayulic line but it did't fix the problem. I'll try out the rebuild kit. Thanks again. Great quotes by the way.


----------

